
iFixit MacBook Pro 15" Touch Bar 2019 Teardown - starbugs
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Touch+Bar+2019+Teardown/123653
======
paradox1234
Boy, there's some fairly scathing pieces of commentary in this teardown
(particularly coming from what could be expected to be a pro-Mac site).

~~~
setr
I have no idea whether it is or isn't, but why would you expect a computer
repair shop to be pro-Mac? I would expect Mac's to be much more likely to be
unrepairable (and thus unprofitable) than other hardware

------
MR4D
The killer summary surprised me:

“Meanwhile, the fundamental problem with this laptop remains—if the slightest
thing ever goes wrong, you’ll be replacing half the machine. Even if the
keyboard is perfect this time, you’re taking a gamble on everything else. Our
advice? Save your money.”

Ouch!

------
faleidel
How is the screen cable? Will it break as easly as with the last model?

